# Missing VLCC Pictures



## davierh (Aug 16, 2005)

Please can anybody help? I am looking for any pictures of the following VLCC in any of their names used.
The pictures will only be used for personal use and not for any other purpose.
I have been collecting VlCC pictures for 23 years since the first Indemitsu Maru in 1966 to the end of December this year, 1651 VLCC/ULCC and OBO over 200,000 tons deadweight have been built.

7030561	Energy Production	01/11/1970	1984 : Scrapped	Sasebo Sasebo	204	216305	Broken Up
7049263	Eiko Maru	01/04/1971	1986: World Trader; 1994 : Scrapped	Hitachi Zosen - Sakai	S4300 231796	Broken Up
7112955	World Honour	01/09/1971	1980 : Scrapped	I.H.I. Amtec	Y2105 219345	Broken Up
7206471	Ujigawa Maru	20/04/1972	1977: World Saga; 1982: Rebuild as FPSO S.S.D.C.-86: position Beaufort Sea, Canada	Kawasaki Heavy Sakaide	1164	232131	CONV
7329560	World Sovereign	01/10/1973	1984: Sovereign; 1987 : Scrapped	Kawasaki Heavy Sakaide	698	233313	Broken Up
7379852	Meitai Maru	02/08/1974	1989: Tm. Regulus 1997 Scrapped	Mitsui Chiba	C974 234238	Broken Up
7379905	Shinanogawa Maru	01/03/1976	1985: Rebuild with diesel-engine, 16.285 kw; 1993: Shinanogawa; 1995: Heng San 2001 Scrapped	Mitsui Chiba	C1003	241936	Total Loss
7381520	Korea Banner	14/12/1976	1994: Stolidli; 1994: Scrapped after Total damage (Explosion in Engineroom)	Hyundai Shipbuilding & HI	7310	266982	Total Loss
7372282	Katorisan Maru	01/01/1977	1994 : Scrapped	Hitachi Zosen - Sakai	S4470 237569	Broken Up
7508582	Amoco Chicago	17/05/1979	1983: Scrapped	Aesa Puerto Real	C102 238518	Broken Up
Many thanks in advance
Richard


----------



## rickles23 (Oct 13, 2006)

*Eik*

Have you tried Ships Photos?


http://www.photoship.co.uk/JAlbum Ships/Old Ships E/index4.html

Regards


----------



## pieter melissen (Jul 17, 2011)

Meitai Maru is in here...

http://www.meiji-shipping.com/100th/pdf/book_100th.pdf


----------

